# Dinner in Raleigh with MuchoBocho



## Zwiefel (Jun 23, 2013)

MuchoBocho was extremely generous and gracious in having my wife and I over for dinner with his family. We met at the farmer's market, and had a nice BBQ lunch, and shopped a bit for veg. Then he and I went back to his house while my wife went back to the RV to take a break from the Knerding. We spent some hours looking at each other's knives and he showed me how to do the 3-finger test...no fingers were injured in the process. I also had the chance to try some proper stroppging on balsa and leather with boron and diamond compounds, respectively....I can see this will be in my future. He has an incredible kitchen. Vacuum chamber, tumblers, suous vid, sausage grinder, sausage filler, awesome garden.....seeing it all and experiencing some of the products of it is going to cost me some money! Here are a few photos from the evening.We started off by making a rosemary-infused vodka using the ISI. Was very nice, surprisingly strongly flavored for only 15 minutes or so of steeping.





































The jowls were amazing...crispy pork fatty goodness. The sausages were exellent, as was the kale--which was amazingly meaty itself, I'm now a kale fan! He also broke out some chicken and garlic sausage which was even better than the pork sausages.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 23, 2013)

You lucky dog, well played!


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 23, 2013)

i haven't had breakfast yet and these pix are making me hungry!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks beautiful, I admit, I do envy you your trip a little bit  But I appreciate you posting pictures of it 

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Looks beautiful, I admit, I do envy you your trip a little bit  But I appreciate you posting pictures of it Stefan


You come with us...if you do the driving. Almost 2,000 miles so far....I promise no pictures of that part though! :razz:Very much enjoying myself though, first real vacation in about 6 years.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 24, 2013)

That looks so good! I'm quiet jealous. Thank you for posting pictures from your trip.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow that looks freakin good!

Dave


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 24, 2013)

Great, clear picts, DO. And I think you've invented a whole new travel niche: the KKF tour. Explore some place rich with KKF members, get the word out, then hook up and get fed like a king (by some obviously generous people).

The SU and I are happy you've found a new veg too.


----------



## panda (Jun 24, 2013)

chicken tasting better than pork sausage!?? lies!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

Heh, I tried to encourage Jon + Sarah to do this...get a JKI RV and make a trip around the country.....maybe KOA living isn't for Venetians?I forgot a couple of pics from Sat night. Even MuchoBocho's daughters get in on the actiokn:



This is his oldest, using her own knife to make sweet-n-sour apples for me--she sprinkled the apples with malic acid to make a more healthy version of Sour Patch Kids (one of my guilty pleasures, actually)! His youngest then made a version with English Cucumbers...which was better than you'd guess. I also got to visit with their pet mice and hermit crabs. MB is a great father to these young ladies.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 24, 2013)

Are you heading up this way?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Are you heading up this way?


 I wish I was....I've got to turn around after I get to fleetwood though. I do come to NJ occasionally for work...and Manhattan...will definitely look to connect when I'm headed that way.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Heh, I tried to encourage Jon + Sarah to do this...get a JKI RV and make a trip around the country.....maybe KOA living isn't for Venetians?I forgot a couple of pics from Sat night. Even MuchoBocho's daughters get in on the actiokn:
> 
> 
> 
> This is his oldest, using her own knife to make sweet-n-sour apples for me--she sprinkled the apples with malic acid to make a more healthy version of Sour Patch Kids (one of my guilty pleasures, actually)! His youngest then made a version with English Cucumbers...which was better than you'd guess. I also got to visit with their pet mice and hermit crabs. MB is a great father to these young ladies.


 Check out the technique too: pinch grip, claw hand...she's going to be showing me up in a couple of years!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cooking in my home kitchen isn't fun, lol, way way to small, but when you head here, we will nerd out on beer and brewin and bread at the brewery. Hope you like some funky beers, been messing with a lot of wild yeast lately, and my first lambic. 

That dinner looks amazing BTW!! And the sour cucumber sounds pretty good, I'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## jayhay (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow man, that all looks so nice. Food looks awesome Mucho and family. Congrats on the vaca Zwi, well deserved after 6 years. Keep posting pics. Good stuff here


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice! Looks like so much fun


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Cooking in my home kitchen isn't fun, lol, way way to small, but when you head here, we will nerd out on beer and brewin and bread at the brewery. Hope you like some funky beers, been messing with a lot of wild yeast lately, and my first lambic. That dinner looks amazing BTW!! And the sour cucumber sounds pretty good, I'll have to try that sometime.


Glad it's not just me that thinks the tangy-cuke is a good idea! I absolutely LOVE lambic...I have a gueze in my fridge right now, waiting on the mood to strike! I've had all kinds of funky stuff from the brewery. I even made a blueberry lambic at home some years ago,...obvoiusly, I didn't give it the full multi-year treatment they get in belgium...it didn't last very long anyway  Stoked about seeing you near gettysburg!


----------

